# Help identify... Oyster mushroom?



## Duncandog (Aug 19, 2017)

I found these on a birch stump and on a live golden birch. Northern Wisconsin (Mercer). They look like oyster mushrooms but the are white and the edge of the cap turns up, rather than down.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, a thread from last Aug., and a featured thread at that, and no responses yet. Obviously a little too late, but certainly look like oyster mushrooms. They do grow on birch, as well as other species. From the pictures, looks like the lower ones might have started to dry a bit, which is causing the edges to yellow and turn up. Larger one on top looks nice and fresh, though probably not now 8 months later  They also grow in spring, so keep an eye out when weather turns and we are finally able to start gathering again this year.


----------



## Huasopodrido (Apr 3, 2018)

Last season I found this great group of what I are think oyster mushrooms


----------



## triarchy (Mar 23, 2020)

Huasopodrido said:


> Last season I found this great group of what I are think oyster mushrooms
> View attachment 27060
> View attachment 27060
> View attachment 27060


Im not 100%, but I think those are Chicken of the Woods. Looks like they were a bit old as well. But that is a pretty big flush, check it out a bit earlier this year.

There are two types of Chicken mushrooms that I find, Sulphureus and Cincinnatus. Both are polypores and will have tiny holes on the underside vs gills like an oyster mushroom will have. When young, the Chicken will have an orange/red top and the Sulphureus will have a yellow underside. Cincinnatus has a white underside. Make sure you are comfortable with the type of mushroom this actually is before you decide to eat it, its hard to be certain from a picture.


----------



## Huasopodrido (Apr 3, 2018)

triarchy said:


> Im not 100%, but I think those are Chicken of the Woods. Looks like they were a bit old as well. But that is a pretty big flush, check it out a bit earlier this year.
> 
> There are two types of Chicken mushrooms that I find, Sulphureus and Cincinnatus. Both are polypores and will have tiny holes on the underside vs gills like an oyster mushroom will have. When young, the Chicken will have an orange/red top and the Sulphureus will have a yellow underside. Cincinnatus has a white underside. Make sure you are comfortable with the type of mushroom this actually is before you decide to eat it, its hard to be certain from a picture.


Thank you I found these while hunting morels, adding another picture of same group


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Also lataporus cincinnatus is also much more colorful than lataporus sulfurous. What i meen by that is it get anywere from orange colors to pink and reds also.

Top 2 pics are lataporus sulfurous














bottom 3 are lataporus cincinnatus


----------



## Mo Mo stalker (Apr 7, 2020)

Hey y'all I'm new to Louisiana I live in Loranger when do you guys start seeing morels here?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Easy, Just come 18 hours straight north of your location in August, they are everywhere.


----------

